# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldian με γυμνά μάγουλα

## maria

*1. Είδος-ράτσα πουλιού:  gouldian θυληκό
2. Ηλικία-φύλο πουλιού:  3 ετών-* *θυληκό*
* 3. Γενική περιγραφή συμπτωμάτων: έλειψη φτερών  κύριως  στα μάγουλα
4. Χώρος διαμονής:έσωτερικός
5. Θερμοκρασία χώρου:18-20 C* 
6. Ημερομηνία απόκτησης του πουλιού:Μάιος 2009
7. Ημερομηνία εμφάνισης συμπτωμάτων: αρχές καλοκαιριού 2010
8. Διατροφή:Μίγμα  σπόρων αυγόψωμο
9. Αξιολόγηση-Εμφάνιση περιττωμάτων:** Φυσιολόγική*
* 10. Αναπνοή (δυσπνοια, συρριγμοί, κ.τ.λ.) Φυσιολόγική
11. Κινητικότητα:Κανονική
12. Τρώει κανονικά;Ναι
13. Προηγούμενες θεραπείες ρulmosan
14. Καραντίνα:Nαι
15. Παρατηρήσεις-Άλλα συμπτώματα-Κανένα

http://img812.imageshack.us/i/dsc01746a.jpg/
http://img526.imageshack.us/i/dsc01748tu.jpg/
http://img535.imageshack.us/i/dsc01752m.jpg/


*

----------


## vagelis76

*απλά έβαλα τις εικόνες...*



 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Windsa

Maria, επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα ώμος λίγο πιο σοβαρό...έχω ρίξει αρκετά ψαξίματα στο ίντερνετ... και έχω ρωτήσει πολλούς.
Πιστεύω στη περίπτωσή σου είναι: ή έλλειψη ιωδίου ή καθυστέρηση της πτεροριας για κάποιο λόγο. 
Διάβασε τα συνεχόμενα λινκ, θα σου βοηθήσουν.

Why is my Gouldian Bald? http://ladygouldian.com/NODE/147
Is your bird bald? http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_balding.mgi
Why is my bird Bald? http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/features_balding2.mgi
Bald Lady Gouldian http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/fea...ldgouldian.mgi

Ο δικός Bluemis μου τώρα φαίνεται ακριβώς έτσι,
Σύμφωνα με άρθρα μάλλον είναι μύκητες η βακτήρια...

----------


## maria

απλά έβαλα τις εικόνες.. 
Βαγγέλη,
Συγνώμη  αλλά ποτέ δεν μπορώ να τις παρουσιάσω σώστά ποιός ξέρει τι χαζομάρες κάνω πάλι...

Πωλίνα μου.
 ευχαριστώ θα τα μελετήσω.Με ανησυχεί περισσότερο το μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα που είναι έτσι, νομίζω ότι ο Bluemis δεν είναι τόσο πολύ καιρό.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ ειδα στην τριτη φωτο οτι στο κλουβι υπαρχουν και αλλα πουλια που δεν δειχνουν να εχουν προβλημα.ποσο καιρο ειναι μαζι ; αν ειναι αρκετο μαλλον πρεπει να αποκλεισουμε ειτε εξωτερικη μολυνση απο μυκητα,ακαρεα του φτερωματος ή καποιο βακτηριο γιατι μεσω της επαφης και των πατηθρων θα ειχαν μεταδοθει (χωρις βεβαια τιποτα να αποκλειεται).εχεις κανεις καποια εξωτερικη αποπαρασιτωση με καποιο σχετικο σπρει;οπως επισης και τυχον ακαρεα της τραχειας που λογω του στρεςς που δημιουργουν στο πουλι θα ηταν αιτια να δημιουργηθει αυτη η τοπικη πτεροροια.το πουλμοσαν ποτε το εδωσες; αν μπορεις με δυνατο φακο led σε σκοτεινο μερος φωτισε τον λαιμο των πουλιων (αφου τον βρεξεις λιγο να φαινεται το δερμα ) και βαλε τον λαιμο αναμεσα σε σενα και τον φακο.δες αν φαινονται καποια μαυρα στιγματα. η διατροφη αν ειναι κοινη σε ολα μαλλον δεν εχει προβλημα αλλα ισως το πουλακι εχει καποιο προβλημα στο μεταβολισμο της.διαβασα για το προβλημα με το ιωδιο στα λινκ.δεν ξερω καλα την περιπτωση αλλα εσυ φροντισε να υπαρχουν τροφες που γραφει εκει οτι βοηθουν.δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα με σωστες δωσεις γιατι το ιωδιο χωρις ελεγχο μπορει να δημιουργησει χειροτερες διαταραχες.δινεις καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο που ομως να εχει σιγουρα αμινοξεα μεσα; (μεθειονινη ,λυσινη)

το πουλακι ειχε το διαστημα πριν δημιουργηθει το προβλημα καποια γεννα και ανατροφη νεοσσων; μετα;

----------


## maria

Άργησα να απαντήσω δεν το είχα δει  συγνώμη(πρέπει να συνηθίσω τη νέα  μορφή του forum) . Δημήτρη τα πουλιά στη φωτογραφία  είναι τα παιδιά της  ηλικίας 2 μηνών στην ίδια κλούβα είναι και το ταίρι της με τον οποίο  είναι μαζί 2 χρόνια,επίσης όλο το καλοκαίρι τα είχα σε εξωτερική μεγάλη  κλούβα μαζί με το άλλο μου ζευγάρι.Μία φορά το μήνα χρησιμοποιώ  απολυμαντικό bactazol στο χώρο που είναι τα κλουβιά τοίχους και πάτωμα  αλλά σε μικρή ποσότητα,pulmosan χρησιμοποιήσα  όταν είχε ήδη γίνει το  πρόβλημα εμφανές, 6 μήνες πρίν, σε 3 δόσεις ανά μια εβδομάδα και η τρίτη  δόση  μετά απο 10 μέρες (συμβουλή κτηνιάτρου) .Κοίταξα σήμερα το λαιμό  της όπως μου υπέδειξες και δε δίεκρινα κάτι, να σημειώσω ότι είναι  σχετικά ήρεμο πουλάκι να φανταστείς για να τη κοιτάξω σήμερα έβαλα ένα  κλαδάκι στη κλούβα και όταν κάθισε εκεί το τράβηξα έξω και την έπιασα  χωρίς να αναστατώσω τα υπόλοιπα αλλά πάντα ήταν ήρεμη και ζωηρή επίσης  κάνει καθημερινά το μπάνιο της.Η διατροφή είναι κοινή σε όλα καλής  ποιότητας από γνωστό μας e-shop(την οποία και προτιμούν όλα) ή "Prestige  Premium Exotic Finch , φρούτα  και λαχανικά υπάρχουνε στο κλουβί "επί  ματαίω''  καθημερίνα το αυγοψώμο σου με νερόμελο  μέχρι πριν 2 εβδομάδες  τους πρόσφερα καθημερινά αυγό βραστό.Σύμπλεγμα βιταμίνων 1 φορά την  έβδομάδα omnivit στο νερό σκέφτηκα να της βάλω mutavit που βοηθάει στη  πτερόρροια αλλά είναι και τα άλλα πουλιά.
Η πρώτη της αναπαράγωγή ήταν αυτή πριν 2 μήνες αλλά ήδη υπήρχε το  πρόβλημα και 6 μήνες πριν είχα αυγά με σπόρο αλλά τα παράτησε.Η αλήθεια  είναι πως και μένα με φοβίζει η υπεριωδίωση(ωραία λέξη ε; δικιά μου)  μέσω σκευάσματος  προτιμώ να το παλέψω με τις τροφές αλλά είναι τόσο  ιδιότροπα πουλιά στο φαγητό που δεν ξέρω αν θα δοκιμάσει καν.Ευχαριστώ  πολύ

----------


## jk21

μαρια ειτε μυκητες ειναι ειτε προβλημα ιωδιου αν μπορεις βαζε αραιωμενο λιγο σε νερο (μερικες σταγονες σε 100 ml ) BETADINE GARGLE MOUTHWASH    που ειναι για στοματικες πλυσεις και εχει  Povidone iodine και δωστης να κανει καθε μερα μπανιο   .και να πιει λιγο την ωρα  που κανει μπανιο δεν πειραζει αφου θα ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα  και αραιωμενο .ετσι χτυπαμε  καπως και την περιπτωση μυκητα ή καποιας αλλης μολυνσης.το σκευσμα αυτο ειναι κατα πολυ πιο αραιο απο το γνωστο betadine solution.
παρε αν θελεις κινοα και χρηιμοποιησε την οπως λεω εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ  γιατι εχει τα αμινοξεα που μας ενδιαφερουν.δεν πιστευω ομως οτι ειναι μονο διατροφικο το προβλημα

----------


## maria

Δημήτρη απο αυτά που διάβασα και γω πιστεύω οτι μάλλον δεν είναι διατροφικό προβλημα ουσιαστικά τη διατροφή που προτείνουν παίρνει το πουλί.
Μήπως ξέρεις αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν κάνουν μπάνιο και τα υπόλοιπα σ΄αυτό το διάλυμα;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

αυτο που θελω σε ολα ειναι να τα αποτρεπεις να πινουν απο το νερο αυτο .οχι οτι θα πειραξει να πιιουν καποιες στιγμες αλλα οχι να μενει το μπανιο και να πινουν αρκετες φορες.λιγες σταγονες σε ολοκληρο μπανιο που μενει 15 λεπτα δεν δημιουργουν προβλημα.απο θεμα απολυμανσης του δερματος καλο τους κανει (με ενδιαφερει να χτυπηθουν τυχον δερματικοι μυκητες που υπαρχουν .αν δεν υπηρχε το προβλημα παντως περα απο αλατα το καθαρο νερο ειναι οκ .καλα ειναι αν μπορουσες να την ειχες καποιες μερες ξεχωρα αλλα δεν ξερω την φυση των γκουλντιαν να σου πω αν ο αποχωρισμος απο το ζευγαρι δημιουργουσε επιπλεον πηγη στρεςς...

----------


## maria

Δεν τα έχω χωρίσει ποτέ αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι πάντα κοιμούνται στη ίδια πατήθρα,όταν το καλοκαίρι είχα τα δυο ζευγάρια μαζί όταν τα χώρισα τα έβαλα σε διπλανά κλουβιά παρατήρησα μια νευρικότητα και απο τα δύο ζευγάρια ήταν κολλημένα στα κάγκελα των κλουβιών ώστε να έρχονται πιο κοντά.Υποψιάζομαι ότι θα τη στρεσσάρει ο χωρισμός αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω είναι όταν τη δω και τελειώνει το μπάνιο της να πάρω τη μπανιέρα και να αποτρέπω τα υπόλοιπα να κάνουν μπάνιο.Προφανώς δε θα πρέπει μετά να έχω μπανιέρα με καθαρό νερό για τα άλλα γιατί αν μπει και αυτή μέσα (που θα μπει)αντίο θεραπεία ότι απολύμανση θα κάνει θα τη χάσει.

----------


## jk21

> Προφανώς δε θα πρέπει μετά να έχω μπανιέρα με καθαρό νερό για τα άλλα γιατί αν μπει και αυτή μέσα (που θα μπει)αντίο θεραπεία ότι απολύμανση θα κάνει θα τη χάσει.


σαφως και οχι .αν οτι εχει μεταδιδεται με το νερο θα το ειχανε ολα.αλλα τα αλλα δειχνουν οκ .αν ειχανε κατι τα αλλα θα ειχαν και κεινα προβλημα .το καθαρο νερο απο την αλλη δεν χαλαει την απολυμανση.εννοειται δεν θα βαλεις το μπανακι με το καθαρο νερο αμεσως να δρασει λιγο η ουσια πανω στη θηλυκια.μετα και να ξεπλυθει δεν εχει προβλημα.εδω δεν μιλαμε για καποια ανοιχτη πληγη που καναμε καποια αντισηψια και δεν θελουμε να ξαναμολυνθει.αυτο που θελω ειναι να παρατηρησεις αν θα βαζει μεσα οταν πλενετε και το κεφαλι γιατι για εκει μας ενδιαφερει.αν οχι δοκιμασε μετα αραιωνοντας λιγο μηλοξυδο στο μπανιο

----------


## maria

Δημήτρη σήμερα άρχισα θα ενημερώσω για τη προόδο.Ναι το βάζει το κεφάλι της έτσι ξεκινάει άρα μηλόξυδο μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί για την ώρα;

----------


## jk21

οχι φυσικα ,δεν θα τα μπερδεψεις .οπως επισης αν ειναι θεμα μυκητισιασης μη περιμενεις αμεση αναπτυξη φτερωματος.θα δωσεις και πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα μετα

----------


## Windsa

> Ο δικός Bluemis μου τώρα φαίνεται ακριβώς έτσι,
> Σύμφωνα με άρθρα μάλλον είναι μύκητες η βακτήρια...


Ο Μπλούμης φαίνεται καλύτερα, του έχουνε βγει κανένα 10 μικρά πουπουλακια στο λαιμό και σιγά σιγά αρχίζει και γεμίζει με τα πούπουλα. Βλέπω τα καινούρια που βγαίνουν. Δεν έχει καμια άλλη ένδειξη αρρώστιας. Ίσος μπορώ να το βάλλω στο κλουβί μαζί με τα αλλα αρσενικά??? πως νομίζετe?
Ειναι ηδη δυο μηνες μονος του (((

----------


## jk21

πωλινα αν το πουλακι δειχνει σημαδια βελτιωσης καλα ειναι να επανελθει πληρως και μετα να μπει με τα υπολοιπα.ισως κατι τετοιο του διαταραξει την ισορροπια που βρισκεται αυτη τη στιγμη και τυχον αυξηση του στρες να χειροτερεψει ξανα τα πραγματα.ασχετα με το πια ηταν η αιτια της μεχρι τωρα απωλειας φτερωματος.απο κει και περα αν τον εχεις καπου κοντα στα αλλα και σου δινει σημαδια οτι θελει να ερθει σε επαφη μαζι τους τοτε ισως και να μην υπαρχει προβλημα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ο Μπλούμης φαίνεται καλύτερα, του έχουνε βγει κανένα 10 μικρά πουπουλακια στο λαιμό και σιγά σιγά αρχίζει και γεμίζει με τα πούπουλα. Βλέπω τα καινούρια που βγαίνουν. Δεν έχει καμια άλλη ένδειξη αρρώστιας. Ίσος μπορώ να το βάλλω στο κλουβί μαζί με τα αλλα αρσενικά??? πως νομίζετe?
> Ειναι ηδη δυο μηνες μονος του (((


Νομίζω πως ναι  σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου αλλά και απο το  πόσο κοινωνικά είναι αφού ζουν σε  σμήνη στη φύση.

----------


## Windsa

> Ο δικός Bluemis μου τώρα φαίνεται ακριβώς έτσι,
> Σύμφωνα με άρθρα μάλλον είναι μύκητες η βακτήρια...


Μετά από τρεις μήνες το μικρό γαλάζιο πουλάκι μου ξαναομορφαινε!!!! Περνάμε πτερορια τώρα  :Happy: ))

----------


## ponak21

Με αφορμη αυτο το θεμα,και ενα παρομοιο περιστατικο ειπα να δοκιμασω.Καθε μερα βαζω μπανιεριτσα με σταγονες betadine mouthwash , αλλα η θηλυκια δεν μπαινει στο μπανακι.Εβαλα και ξυδι αλλα τιποτα.Σημερα που ειμαι σπιτι το αλλαξα 4 φορες το νερο καθε 15 λεπτα.1 βδομαδα τωρα μια μερα ισα που πηγε και πιτσιλιστικε.Και σκεφτομαι αντι για μπανιεριτσα.....αν το ψεκασω με το νερακι  απο πανω εγω θα κανει δουλεια?

----------


## jk21

θα κανει .αλλα μην παει στα ματια .αν εσυ θες να παει μονο στο κεφαλι ,θα σου ελεγα μια επαλειψη με λιγο αραιομενο  betadine solution ή hibitane αντιστοιχο (ειναι με χλωρεξιδινη ,ρωτα στο φαρμακειο ) και ξεπλυμα με καθαρονερακι σε βαμβακι  μετα απο 10 λεπτα

----------


## ponak21

Θα δοκιμασω ξανα και αυριο και αν δεν μπει παλι στην μπανιερα, θα δοκιμασω ετσι οπως ειπες με λιγο βαμβακι.....

----------


## ponak21

Ευχαριστα νεα....και υστερα απο ωρες αναζητησης ειπα να καταθεσω λιγο απο αυτα που διαβασα πανω στο θεμα για τα γυμνα μαγουλα(η αρχη) και ιδιαιτερα οταν γυμνωνεται  η περιοχη του  κεφαλιου των gouldian.Συμβαινει  μετα την αλλαγη φτερωματος και αν δεν ειναι απλα πολλες φορες καθυστερηση στην αλλαγη φτερωματος, δηλωνει οτι :
1)Η διατροφη των gouldian οταν ειναι φτωχη σε ιχνοστοιχεια και βιταμινες και επειδη τα συγκεκριμενα  πουλια πολλες φορες στρεσσαρονται συχνα, αυτος ο συνδυασμος εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να χανουν στην περιοχη του κεφαλιου το πτερωμα τους.
2)Κατι που εχει να κανει και με το 1 υπαρχει ελλειψη του στοιχειου ιωδιου το οποιο εχει να κανει με τον θυροειδη και προκαλει την πτωση στο φτερωμα τους και ενας λογος που αυτα τα πουλια χρειαζονται παραπανω στην διατροφη τους το στοιχειο του ιωδιου για τις αναγκες τους.Χωρις να χρειαζεται να γινεται καταχρηση.
3)Σε περιπτωση καποιου βακτηριου ή μυκητα ή επισης πολλες φορες οταν υπαρχουν τα λεγομενα ακαρεα της τραχειας προκαλειται η πτωση του πτερωματος στην περιοχη του κεφαλιου.Εκει θελει ιδιαιτερη προσοχη και πρεπει να ακολουθησουν καποια αγωγη.Ισως χρειαστει και η γνωμη απο καποιον ειδικο για να δωθει την καταλληλη αγωγη.
4)Υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις πολλες φορες να παρουσιαστει το φαινομενο στο θηλυκο gouldian, κατα την περιοδο που ταιζει τα μωρα.  

Και επειδη η γνωση βγαινει μεσα απο την εμπειρια .... το δικο μου ιστορικο εχει ως εξης ....μια σειρα πραξεων τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες.....
αρχικα εβαλα 1 σταγονα scatt,μετα 1 φορα την βδομαδα ferti vit (περιεχει στοιχεια iodine -3 φορες συνολο) .Υστερα εμαθα απο ενα αρθρο εδω μεσα ενα αλλο σκευασμα με περισσοτερη ποσοτητα του στοιχειου ιωδιου οποτε 2 φορες miral (σε διαστημα 10 ημερων).Φυτρες απο βορρι , αυγοτροφη παραγωγης μου (παλι με πληροφοριες που αντλησα απο εδω μεσα),και σαν ολοκληρωση το μπανακι που εβαζα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα με το betadine gargle-mouthwash που πληροφορηθηκα απο τις απαντησεις του Δημητρη σε αυτο εδω το θεμα και τον ευχαριστω.
Το αποτελεσμα.....Εχω να πω οτι ειδα την θηλυκια μου πριν 2 μερες οτι αρχισε να πεταει καποια νεα πουπουλακια στο πανω μερος και στο σημειο προς τον αυχενα......αρα πεταει η ομαδα!!!!!Ευελπιστω να μην το γκαντεμιασω!!!Τα αναφερω σαν συμπληρωμα εδω περα στο θεμα στην περιπτωση παρομοιων καταστασεων!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ νομιζω ειχες δωσει nystamycin ή οχι;

----------


## ponak21

οχι δεν του ειχα δωσει εντελει, ηθελα πρωτα να δω με τις βιταμινες και ιδιαιτερα το στοιχειο Ιωδιο, αν εκανα κατι. Εκεινη την περιοδο Νυσταμισιν ειχα δωσει μονο στο θηλυκο καναρινι που μου ειχες πει ....

----------


## jk21

καλα θυμομουν .αν εβλεπες τις μερες αυτες που εβαζες betadine να πινει και νερο ,τοτε ξεκινα αμεσα  nystamycin .ισως το betadine εκανε και ... εσωτερικα δουλεια και ειδες αποτελεσματα .10 μερες . τα gouldian ειναι λιγο πιο μικρα απο τα καναρια οποτε δινεις 0.05 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .

----------


## ponak21

Βασικα δεν ξερω σιγουρα αν ηπιε, γιατι απο οτι ειχα δει δεν την  πλησιαζε  καθολου το θηλυκο...και ειδες που ανεφερα οτι ηθελα μηπως να  το ψεκασω απο πανω...αλλα με προλαβαν τα πουπουλα.Εχω κρατησει καπου και  την δοσολογια που μου χες πει,αν ειναι θα το διαλυσω στο νερο να πινουν  απο την ποτιστρα.Δεν θελω να τα ενοχλω, γιατι παρολο που γενικα με  αφηνουν να βαζω το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι,αν παω να τα πιασω το θηλυκο  ειδικα τρελαινεται. Σε περιπτωση που δεν το βρω θα στο πω να το στειλεις  σε pm.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για gouldian εστω το βαζεις στο νερο σε ποσοτητα 2.75 ml στα 100 ml

----------

